# Emz & Ryan <3 wedding journal.



## Midnight_Fairy

I am here, finally. Been meaning to start one for ages.

I am Emmalou and I am 24, my OH Ryan is also 24 and we have been together nearly 7 years. 

We have a 6 yr old son and a 5yr old daughter.


Update with pics and ideas soon :)


----------



## dontworry

Welcome!! Do you have a date?


----------



## Arlandria

Hello & welcome over to the Bridezilla section :wave:


----------



## honeybee2

welcome to brides!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

This is our family: (sorry best pic I could find lol)

https://i808.photobucket.com/albums/zz6/STAFFIE87/emmas/154167_164243833617163_100000946412139_291095_5300677_n.jpg

We dont have a date. We have been over and over it from putting deposit down and deciding we dont want that wedding, we had so much stress we cancelled. (Lost deposit :() then went to eloping, decided against that and back to normal size wedding with our close friends/family. We are looking at about a year away as most my venues have a 9mth-a year waiting list.

I just want to make the right choice. We have tried to make everyone happy and it didnt work so this is now about US! XXX


----------



## Smile181c

Welcome! :wave:

Glad to see you're thinking of yourselves, after all this day is a day you'll remember for the rest of your life, so don't let anyone dictate to you what you should be doing!

That photo is lovely :) Xx


----------



## honeybee2

most of the time, weddings are about pleasing other people and it shouldnt be, I think your making the best choice! x


----------



## dontworry

You've got a gorgeous little family! You sound like me with the going back and forth while planning the wedding - I still sometimes wish I could just elope, or run to the registry office and do it all on a whim. But I know I would regret it, just like my mom and my OH's mom. We wanna do it right!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks all.

The only thing we are sorted on is that wedding list is just asking money to be donated to our chosen charity's (rainbow hospice and an autism charity). I dont know how people will feel about this though tbh?


----------



## Jemma_x

:hi: Ill be stalking


----------



## Tiff

I think its awesome that you guys want money donated!!! What an amazing idea!

Totally happy you guys are doing it YOUR way now. Fantastic!!! :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its just cause we have all house stuff. A holiday would be fantastic but tbh we cant get away right now as kids have to much change with schools etc and I would love it to be donated, might have to think of a nice way to word it. I think most will be supportive x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I suggested a Tudor theme lol. OH gave me "the look".

(I am obsessed with Tudors!)


----------



## Smile181c

not 'the look' lol never a good sign! xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I will always get my own way in the end :D


----------



## Smile181c

Haha what would you have for a tudor wedding? x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I was only joking (kind of ) Just want to wear a dress and cool headress  I wouldnt though as I would be the only one dressed up! Going to be hard enough to get OH to wear a suit as it is! x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

https://www.careysmanor.com/

This place is really local (like 5mins away) and I know guests could have option to go home and Taxis would also be cheap for them to get back if they didnt stay. I like it alot.


----------



## Jemma_x

I love that venue, it looks so pretty


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks Jemma. They have a really good reputation aswell which is a bonus. I just know its SO local (like just down road) so easy for guests and I know the grounds are lovely, the food has good reputation etc so this is top choice atm xx


----------



## honeybee2

the venue looks beautiful!


----------



## Smile181c

Lovely venue :) looks really cosy! very nice :flower: xx


----------



## mumandco

Your venue is soo beautiful x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks xx been busy with end of term so not much thinking going on this week xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I like this:

Make a Wish Foundation

In lieu of wedding favors or another creation,
We've taken your name and made a special donation 
For those children suffering and in pain,
For those children looking for the sunshine through the rain.

We can help them meet their favorite movie star,
Or travel to a place that can't be reached by car,
We can simply help them get outside to fish,
Either way -- together we'll help a child get closer to their wish.

BUT this is in place of wedding favours and I would like it instead of gift/money people give us (I feel bad to assume, but you know)

Any ideas how to word it?


----------



## dontworry

I absolutely love that idea. That poem actually made me tear up!! It's beautiful and perfect and I think everyone will be glad to have helped someone out.


----------



## Smile181c

Maybe instead of the line "we've taken your name and made a special donation" have "we'd appreciate it if you made a special donation"? Or something along those lines...can you tell I'm not a poet? :haha: xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I see what you mean, its so hard to get it right, its going to take me a year to think of what to write!! xxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

OH's uncles wedding, what they did was give a badge to everyone with an explanation about donations in a nice poem. So technically they made the donations themselves through paying £1 for each badge so it's a bit different but it was nice as everyone then wore their badge for cancer.


----------



## Tiff

We actually bought the Make A Wish foundation's wedding package over here. It was a total nightmare. Thank GOD I did it early instead of leaving it until the suggested time frame. Of course that's not saying that your office of it would be the same!

For $2.50 per guest we got little place cards that goes at every person's place setting and reads:

"[Your Name Here]
Have made a generous donation 
to the Make-A-Wish Foundation*
in honour of your presence
at their wedding.
[Your wedding date here]"

We also got a DJ/Emcee letter that is going to be read to explain the Make A Wish Foundation and what it means for children. We liked that idea so much more than traditional favours.

I might be a bit biased but I *love* your choice in favours. :winkwink:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:D Thank you xxx

I have just watched peter andres "here to help" and he actually stayed in the hotel while filming down here. :D If its good enough for him...lol

Also OT but just seen my local village and beach on the same programme. How weird! Wonder why everyone was talking about him a few mths back!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hey, I am back but still can not decide on colour scheme.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ok: These are some ideas

For the kids: https://www.my-wedding-reception-planning.com/fish-in-a-bag.html

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=f...nw=76&start=212&ndsp=36&ved=1t:429,r:24,s:212

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=f...tbnw=104&start=67&ndsp=74&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:67

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=f...art=0&ndsp=67&ved=1t:429,r:23,s:0&tx=61&ty=48

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=f...&tbnw=163&start=0&ndsp=67&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:0


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

https://www.centurynovelty.com/deta...ferralID=9b995b4b-cda4-11e0-9e9c-001b2166c62d

https://www.shindigz.com/party/Fish-Confetti.cfm

these are just ideas lol


----------



## dani_tinks

Hey gorgeous :) i'm stalking!! So exciting, love the fish theme! xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its as mad as us haha x


----------



## Lisa84

Stalking! :) Love your venue hun xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love these:

Not decided on colour scheme but I stumbled upon this and really like the shape but I love the colour too! 

https://www.thebridalbox.co.uk/item/alfred-angelo-6587

https://www.weddingdressonlineshop....stom-made-cheap-bridesmaid-dress-bm-0359.html

https://www.weddingdressonlineshop....rt-a-line-skirt-bridesmaid-dress-bm-0050.html

anyone know any good bridesmaid websites?


----------



## Lisa84

oooo i LOVE Alfred angelo and think i will chose one of his designs for a wedding dress. Love the BM dress on the link. Ours are having 7016 :) xx


----------



## Tiff

Pretty! I'm a big AA fan myself. The first dress I picked was an AA actually!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love AA too, not even thought about brides dress :o we have a bridal shop in the village, might have a sneak in their when kids go back and see what shapes suit me x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have just fallen in love with a dress but I dont know if it would swamp me being short. I NEED to try on this dress. We have a stockist about 40miles away. Might have to sweet talk my sister. I dont even know how much this dress costs but I NEED!!!


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo spill which dress is it? :) xxx


----------



## Tiff

I agree! Details!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Smile181c

Which dress! :flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

sorry I thought I posted 2 secs


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







ae4a434f9491d06bc4b3850deeade9cd.image.250x281.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont think it would suit me but I love the top half xx


----------



## Lisa84

ooo it is lovely! Is that from the AA disney collection? xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeah xx


----------



## Lisa84

It is stunning hun. Would you go for it in white? I prefer white but last time i went to look at dresses the women were trying to convince me to get ivory but i really want white :) xx


----------



## dani_tinks

Stunning!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think I like white, I like the top half but I want a thinner bottom half, maybe something without a big skirt, Will see what I can find x


----------



## Jemma_x

I love the dress, how are things going planning wise?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Not really done much, I lose my head in the holidays lol xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

:O ohhh Alfred Angelo, lovely ! ... there is a new one about to come out .. the "rapunzel" and a new "platinum cinderella" just came out :) .. it sad how i know these things :/ lol x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

omg really? will wait lol xx


----------



## Tiff

What's your budget like? Because Maggie Sottoro has dresses that are similar to the top half but have less flounce for the bottom half.

Is it the 1 shoulder you like, or the sweetheart neckline? Or the way both look together? :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

https://www.alfredangelo.com/content.aspx?ContentID=10566f22-72ec-41ba-81a4-a2179b0f1ecd 

Here you go :) x i haven't looked at the prices of these dresses because i have no intention of getting married lol (at least not anytime soon) but is it true they start at 500 quid !? .. i thought that was amazing!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

aw thanks hun, they are beautiful.

Tiff- I like the one shoulder and the silver, oh and I do like the neckline too!

Budget wise, trying to keep within means and not spend TO much but if I see one I like I can make it happen ;) x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I heart these:

https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?style=A3547

but I have not tried on any on yet. What suits me may surprise me :) Will be going when kids back at school to try on x


----------



## Lisa84

Thats gorgeous!! I saw an AA one shoulder flowery dress the other day that was nice and i put it on my list as a definate try on :)

Bet u are sooo excited about goin to try on dresses :) :) xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I cant wait hun :D taking some of my friends from the school up with me, we are going to go for lunch after :)

Me and OH were talking last night and I was like omg this is really happening isnt it?! :D

So as for the bridesmaid/pageboy side of things its as followed:

Flower Girls: My neices. Amelia age 3yrs and Lauren is 6mths.

Bridesmaids: DD- 5, sister in law- 3 my friend- 25 

Maid of honor- One of my best friends

Page boys- DS- 7 and BIL- also 7 nephew 10


----------

